# Which songs should include as background music for a marriage photo album in video cd



## arunks (Sep 23, 2007)

I m going to create a video cd thorugh photos of a marraiage and i want to add songs as music background so that it looks good overall...

Now plz suuggest me Which songs should include as background music for a marriage photo album in video cd???????????

Plz suggest the name of song and link where can i download or find the song


----------



## mind_is_on_fire (Sep 23, 2007)

try this one.........

le chalen doliyon mein tumeh ..... 

*www.esnips.com/doc/13e2e01f-12c6-4032-a7f7-66ec3746f3ef/Le-Chalen-Doliyon-Mein---Filhaal-2002---Roopkumar-Rathod--Chitra


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2007)

*Metallica - *Die Die my darling!

*Gun N' Roses - *Used to love her..but I had to kill her

*Iron Maiden - *Bring your daughter to the slaughter

*Iron Maiden - *Can I play with madness

*Iron Maiden - *Die with your boots on

*Iron Maiden - *The fallen Angel

*Rob halford - *Trail of tears


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 23, 2007)

Some songs of RAAZ are often heard in many marriage cds and Parties.


----------



## gurujee (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Which songs should include as background music for a marriage photo album in vide*

dont add songs in background. it will draw half of the attention towards itself than towards the photo. use soft music. I recommend

Kenny G's "The Moment" from The Moment
Yanni's "Tribute" from Tribute


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Which songs should include as background music for a marriage photo album in vide*



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> *Metallica - *Die Die my darling!
> 
> [...]


Now THAT would make an amazing Background Score 

As gurujee said, Try Kenny G and Yanni!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Which songs should include as background music for a marriage photo album in vide*

DDLJ songs?


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2007)

i go with slugger's choice  ...


----------



## arunks (Sep 23, 2007)

hey guys be serious in ur sugestions... actually it is my mom dad marriage  album.. So i want to create it awesome


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 23, 2007)

use some instrumental song background


----------



## arunks (Sep 23, 2007)

@mind_is_on_fire
how can i  download it


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2007)

try
bread (if etc.)
air supply


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 24, 2007)

Vivah , Ham Apake Hain Kaun and soft instrumental songs


----------



## mind_is_on_fire (Sep 24, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> @mind_is_on_fire
> how can i download it


 

u just need a free registration for esnips.com

use the link.... then.... click on the download link...

if you have DAP installed , download starts automatically.... otherwise... use right click -> save target as .... option

u can also use... Firefox Browser downloader option.


----------



## chicha (Sep 24, 2007)

November rain GnR, it wasn't me.... .
just joking man.

what about "I would do any thing for love" by meatloaf


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 24, 2007)

your body is a wonderland - John Mayer
on bended knee - Boyz 2 men
i bet that u look good on the dance floor - arctic monkeys
i'm with you - avril lavigne
be without you - m.j Blige
always - bon jovi
yellow - coldplay
white flag- dido
with or without you - u2
once in a lifetime - keith urban
you and me - lifehouse
god blessed the broken road - rascal flatts
this i promise you - ronan keating
chasing cars;you're all i have - snow patrol


and for hindi tracks try udit narayan's songs mostly sung for aamir khan


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2007)

Kenny G is probably the best option.
Instrumentals will be suited best as the attention of viewer won't shift to the lyrics.

And plz, no GnR or Metallica in an Indian Wedding.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 24, 2007)

Kenny g/ yanni if you dont like hindi songs..
else you can choose old hindi songs which your parents like(since u said its your parent's wedding cd)... Also use songs according to situation. 

Else good-old raaz,ddlj,kuch kuch hota hai,vivah(personally i find this one boring),..


----------

